# Talk me out of a Faema Legend E61



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

My mind keeps wandering to a Faema Legend E61 sitting on my kitchen worktop and I feel I must own this beauty of a machine. It's not that I consider myself a true coffee aficionado and that I must have one of these machines, it's just something I could see myself living with and never tiring of. Does anybody have a good enough reason as not to own one? If so I would like your comments please. In order to finance my dream I would need to sell my pimped Izzo Duetto complete with wooden handles/knobs. Again I'm not sure what a second hand price would be for this so any comments please. May post this elsewhere if no response if that's ok with Glenn.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I cant. I tried a 3 group Legend (at least I think that was the model) last week and it made a lovely cappuccino. The best MrsH has had in a while. Solid machine without the bells n whistles.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Here in Orvieto (on holiday) one of the two best bars in town run two two-group Legends side by side. Great coffee. Strangely, they have the E61 levers set so that they are horizontal (sticking out at the front) when at rest, lifting up to vertical to pour.

If I had the space and the money.....

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Beautiful machine. Do it and let me know how much you're wanting for the duetto


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

To clarify. I have not had the chat with SWMBO yet so that wasn't me saying I would buy it, just that I'd definitely be interested to know the price!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

SWMBO ? enlighten me


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha - 'she who must be obeyed'!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

£1200. PM me if interested.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Duetto sold to totallywired. Enjoy mate


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks loads Dennis! couldn't wipe the smile off my face all the way home, in fact it's still on there now. It's sitting in the unfinished kitchen already..... must get it finshed so I can get it all set up and play. It was a pleasure doing business with you mate and thanks again. Hope you don't have to go too long without a machine?

Dan


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Gonna beg, borrow and steal to get that Faema Legend. Need some pictures of the Duetto in her new home. Cheers Dan nice doing buisness with your good self


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh and avatar changed. New one coming.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Whereabouts will you the faema from Dennis? Can only see it at coffeeitalia.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Heard interesting things about coffeeitalia, some good some bad but yes that's where it will be coming from. The picture of the lever machine (Legend) advertised is in fact a jubilee in case your interested but it will be the semi-auto lever (Legend) one I will buying hopefully.


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Good luck with Coffeeitalia, I wouldn't buy from them again.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jugglestruck said:


> Good luck with Coffeeitalia, I wouldn't buy from them again.


Well I did. Pictures to follow


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Woohoo! Looking forward to seeing the pics. More importantly how is the coffee?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not got it yet cause it's en route from Verona Italy, will be with me tomorrow 29th May


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Pics pics pics!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

just a wuick scan through but for not too much more you could get a kees van der western speedster, an absolute beautiful machine and if I had that kind of money it's the machine I'd have.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

haha obviously too late


----------

